
This Design Generation Has Failed, should designers be licensed? - lando2319
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90161166/this-design-generation-has-failed
======
test6554
How many of you would buy a painting from an unlicensed artist or get your
hair cut by an unlicensed hair stylist?

A doctor is not the same thing as an artist.

~~~
OzCrimson
I don't take the licensing point seriously. I see it more as an analogy for
external accountability.

Let's agree that licensing is wrong. There's still the issue of nefarious and
self-serving design that's caused a lot of real harm, and the decision-makers
and creators don't see a problem. They don't have to.

